# Remplazo de STK.



## jorge soroka (May 6, 2015)

Presiso saber el remplazo directo del STK 413 430 .No lo consigo.


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2015)

Hay muchas cosas falsas de esos hibridos, muchos comercios no quieren traerlos, y más con las trestrricciones de importación muchas veces quedan en un segundo plano de prioridad...
Lo que yo hago cuando no hay posibilidad de obtenerlos, realizo un amplifiador discreto acorde a las tensiones de fuente, hasta ahora me ha dado buen resultado y muchos clientes satisfechos, cuando se podia los traia de afuera


----------



## SKYFALL (May 6, 2015)

Esa es la mejor solución, los STK originales tienden a desaparecer desde hace muchos años, incluso los que todavía fabrica ONSEMI son muy pocos en comparación de Sanyo cuando manejaba ese negocio.

Construir el reemplazo de este hibrido en particular tambien es bien complicado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2015)

STK413-430 datasheet pdf


----------



## jorge soroka (May 6, 2015)

Gracias muchachos! Me dejaron la cabeza ,como la de " Dos metros" !


----------

